# Looking for a good wireless card.



## jimmytj (May 1, 2008)

I'm looking for a good wireless card. I have a USB adapter at the moment but I have constant trouble, in games I get connection problems every minute. It disconnects every hour or so.

Does anybody know any good wireless cards for desktops.

I have a free PCIe x 8 slot.

I just need a good, stable card that's fast and won't disconnect me from a game.

I know I should use an ethernet cable but it's too far to reach. The router is right below my pc so has a great connection. But the stairs are at the other end of the house.

Does anybody have any good suggestions?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'd stick with the brand name wireless PCI cards, Linksys, D-Link, SMC, etc. Personally, I steer clear of Belkin wireless stuff, I've had pretty bad luck with it.


----------



## jimmytj (May 1, 2008)

Well

I havn't seen any PCI-E cards but i've seen some good USB sticks with great reviews.

What do you think of these.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Edimax-EW-7...K/ref=pd_sbs_ce?ie=UTF8&qid=1209674940&sr=8-4


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sweex-LW053...8/ref=pd_sbs_ce?ie=UTF8&qid=1209674940&sr=8-4


If anybody can find a decent PCI-E x8 card on amazon.co.uk i'd be very thankful. But if not, can anybody give me reviews on the two above.



I just need a wireless adaptor that won't disconnect every few hours.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I refuse to recommend any USB networking products, much to "iffy" for me.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833150017


----------

